# 'Final' app with consultant and unsure where to go - TMI warning though!



## caro226 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi all,


I have an appointment with my consultant in August, following on from a laparoscopy in Feburary where she found no issues (previously had mild endo, removed in April 200.  Her follow-up letter said things along the lines of 'not sure there is much more we can do' and 'will review again in 6 months if she wishes', i.e. sounds like I am reaching the end of the (NHS) road.  I just wanted to see if anyone had advice for things we can try - I'm desperately hoping for another natural pg (DD in 2009, m/c's in 2011 and 2012) but am at the stage where, having had a combination of issues as a couple, time is not really on our side anymore.  We have more or less decided against going down the IVF route.


Particular issues / concerns we have:
* DH sperm not top-notch - low mobility / morphology.  He's been taking zinc and selenium (when he remembers, grr!), trying to cut down on caffeine and alcohol, and has recently been advised to take Vitamin E and Vitamin D.


* I had mild endometriosis, this was removed in 2008, with no sign of it reoccurring, although there was mention of adenomyosis.


* Day 21 progesterone test (and I've had several done!) tend to be on the low side, but coincidentally I had values done the two months we conceived and then m/c - these were low at ~10-15 so I do keep wondering if this was a possible cause, although my consultant tells me it's not (apparently there is no evidence to support this theory...but my question as a scientist is whether it's ever been looked at?!).


* I had 6 months of 50mg in 2007 with no pg; then at the back end of 2012, didn't respond to 50mg so was given 100mg and got 5 follies in the first cycle so was advised to abstain.  Didn't, but didn't get pg.  I have heard of people using 'progesterone support' which i guess is an option (particularly give my low day 21 results) and a trigger shot, but not too sure what that's for.


* More recently my periods have been troublesome (TMI ALERT!!) - I have a horrendous pain for the first day or so, but it's not like it used to be, i.e. this feels like a real pressure on my cervix or something, not tummy cramps the way it used to be.  Last month the bleed itself was very scary - I had half a day of really heavy bleeding, huge (golf-ball sized) clots; saw GP today who thought it could be the progesterone cream (in an attempt to up my progesterone level!!) that caused it, but I thought the cream was supposed to help with issues like this...hmm...


Ultimately I'm just wondering, given my menstrual symptoms, if I'm entering 'that stage' of life and maybe need to start the process of moving on and accepting the hand we've been given.  Very hard though!!


If anyone has any pearls of wisdom, or things to raise with the consultant, that would be fab.
Thanks everyone,
Cx


----------



## Sjhansf (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Caro

Didn't want to read and run. Sorry that you've been through all of this - it is hard isn't it.

My journey sounds like it has some similarities but we're all different. Can definitely relate to the period and pain changes!! Having read a lot about this I've come to believe it could be related to 'that time of life also. 

Only thing I wanted to call out was immune issues - not sure if you've looked in to this or been tested for this. I'm not sure that the NHS readily test without being nagged. I'm down the private route but have just been diagnosed with high NK cells and Cytokines so am starting the treatment to hopefully lower everything before moving on to our 2nd IVF cycle. In the back of my mind, now that the immunes have been diagnosed, I'm also praying that we fall naturally also but time will tell....

Hope that's helpful - PM me if you have any questions.

Wishing you all the best

S x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

if you really want a good shot at a sibling have you really ruled out doing a private ICSI cycle?


----------



## caro226 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi ladies, thanks for your replies.


S - I did have some testing after the two m/c's, but I think this was something like a test for lupus and an anti-something or other, but probably not full immune testing.  Is this likely to be an issue given we have had a successful pg?  I will mention it to the consultant.  What treatment can you have for this?  I hope you have a positive outcome as a result     


Goldbunny - problem for us is when we had our DD we 'ruled out' IVF or adoption and said we would be happy as a family of 3.  If we'd had no further BFP's then possibly I'd be further down the path of accepting this, and my worry is by going against this decision it will be hard to draw a definative end-point re: treatment if you see what I mean.  And having had the two m/c's I'm much more aware that we could have a BFP only for it to end in another m/c particularly if there's something else going on, e.g. the immunes mentioned, or adenomyosis.  Still working it through in my mind to be honest, but I kind of feel like we've had such a horrid two years (particularly losing my mum) that I can't continue to live in this state of limbo that I feel I'm in.  I think mentally I'm drawing a line at the end of this year, not to stop trying, but maybe to stop seeking help.  


Don't know what your OH's are like, but mine seems pretty indifferent to it all these days - think he'll go along with whatever I decide, even if that is IVF, but he isn't really prepared to engage in much discussion as I think he's managed to do the 'moving on' that I'm not yet.  Still hoping for that natural miracle.


 to you both,
Cx


----------



## Sjhansf (Apr 5, 2013)

Caro

So sorry to read about losing your Mum.

I can totally empathise with the living in limbo. I think IVF has even more of an impact on that area to be honest and I understand about you drawing a line - it's a tough call - to give up something you so want or to keep putting off decisions etc It's hard for me to understand wanting a 2nd child as I haven't yet had one - lol! but my Sister struggled for 5 years to give my brother a sibling and it really took it's toll! (she now has twins after deciding to draw the line!!) My best friend has also been through 2 rounds of failed IVF and her 6 year old is desperate for a brother  / sister )):  

With regards to the immunes - I think they really are the latest fad/craze in fertility land and although I'm embracing it massively I also cynically wonder how many ladies if tested have the same problems? What I do know is I've met and read several instances where people have immune issues having already had children. I met a lady last week with a 13 year old and 4 year old - she conceived the 4 year old naturally having been treated for immunes.

Your comments re your OH made me lol - is he related to my OH? I think men just have different emotion levels around all of this....... (well, that's what I tell myself anyhow!) I know my OH is very keen to have children and he will discuss if I push but generally he's a bystander and I don't think his world would fall apart if we didn't have children.... Whereas I can't allow myself even to think that way


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

If you are married, you can try Life FertilityCare. They offer a natural alternative to IVF which has given me my two babies after a history of recurrent miscarriages and infertility. They are however only able to treat married couples. 
http://lifefertilitycare.co.uk/

This post contains a unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of e/ternal internet sites.


----------

